# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Minag y Mincetur elaboran norma que dispone etiquetar leche enlatada precisando si es evaporada o recombinada

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Además, debe listarse insumos utilizados en su producción.*  *Lima, feb. 27 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) conjuntamente con el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur) y el Indecopi se encuentran elaborando una norma que dispone listar en las etiquetas de leche enlatada los insumos utilizados en su producción, precisando si es leche evaporada o recombinada, afirmó hoy el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton. 
El ministro pidió esta mañana a la empresa Gloria, el principal fabricante de leche evaporada en Perú, que explique cómo se utilizaron las 5,000 toneladas de leche en polvo que importó en el primer bimestre del presente año. 
"Debemos sacar una resolución ministerial que se está trabajando con el Mincetur y con el Indecopi y que estará lista en breve. Estamos conversando esto con las organizaciones y los productores de leche, dijo.
Afirmó que no hay ninguna norma en el país que prohíba la recombinación de leche, la había hace un tiempo atrás pero fue derogada.  
Asimismo, dijo que el Minag está dispuesto a conversar con la empresa Gloria para evaluar cuáles son las condiciones y las características de la elaboración de sus productos y dar la información adecuada. 
Expresó que se investigará si otras empresas están actuando de las misma forma comprando leche en polvo para recombianarla y venderla como leche enlatada. 
Leyton manifestó que los precios de la leche enlatada se han mantenido, pero podrían bajar si es una leche recombinada. 
Por su parte, la empresa Gloria descartó hoy que esté importando leche en polvo y dejando de comprar a los ganaderos, y aseguró que sólo destina un mínimo porcentaje de este insumo para la producción de leche evaporada en el mercado nacional.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de leche evaporada crecen 59% Artículo: Empresas exportadoras de leche evaporada diversifican destinos, destaca Adex EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú EEUU levantó barreras sanitarias a leche evaporada y otros productos lácteos de Perú La lata de leche evaporada baja diez céntimos

----------

